# HGH HUTROPIN, thinking about starting.



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi guys & girls.

Just thinking about starting HGH HUTROPIN, just wondering opinions on intial IU doses. I was thinking about starting on 3iu a day. Would this be enough for starting out on HGH..?

Sorry being quite new to the world of HGH I haven't done the research that I would normally do in the past for AAS, training, nutrition and am kinda wanting it handed on a plate just a little or just simple guidelines to it at least..?

Thanks


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Just what I've seen online to be honest pal, I don't really know too much about it all, like I did serious homework on roids but haven't done so much on this just yet.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Guess no one wants to answer lol.

Another question, a lot of people say HGH is best used over a 6month period. what would happen if you just used 30iu a month like 3iu a day so just 10 days a month for 6 months, would there be any changes or is it something that has to be in your system none stop..?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Question is, what do you want or expect from it?

For the average gym rat it's really not worth the money, you will get far better gains from AAS alone

Unless of course you're wanting to lay off the AAS an just use something else for a little helping hand?

Peps are worth looking into, @Pscarb has written an excellent guide to peptide use

For the GH route though, 8iu M/W/F has studies showing improvements in trained athletes after just 6 weeks iirc, but everything was on point training nutrition wise


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@Slater8486 it depends on what you want from HGH.

I ran it at 6iu/day for 6 days/week and did so for 6 weeks, this sorted my shoulder issue out.

I only ran it for injury rehab purposes and so can't comment on mass gain... I doubt there was much anyway.

But yes like you I've heard and read its great when used for 6-12 months or even better when stacked with AAS & Slin.

If you're wanting to use it for mass, ideally you should be at the top of your game as its expensive and I think it would be a waste of money if every other aspect of diet and training isn't 100%.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah I was trying to avoid taking AAS for a little while and I hear stories from pals, oh am cutting in on HGH etc.. I know mainly it is always down to diet but upon taking any AAS in the past I always Immediately change diet to gain best results. Just at the moment I don't really have deep pockets so was looking at this from DRS labs HGH HUTROPIN 22 kDa protein containing 191 amino acid residues. Not sure if it is good or what..

I will look into peptide but if you don't mind brief overview on difference between them and growth, just guessing here is one actual growth and another stimulate growth in the body...?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> @Slater8486 it depends on what you want from HGH.
> 
> I ran it at 6iu/day for 6 days/week and did so for 6 weeks, this sorted my shoulder issue out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer, kinda making me think twice about buying some now as it seems people take it for injury issues with tendons and so on...

I was hoping from it maybe a tad bit of mass and just to cut in more. not hoping for daft strength like from AAS. last time I took AAS I blagged it off with the misses that I was on a new weight gainer but this time round I doubt I'll get away with it again lol (mate just been caught by his GF).


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Yeah I was trying to avoid taking AAS for a little while and I hear stories from pals, oh am cutting in on HGH etc.. I know mainly it is always down to diet but upon taking any AAS in the past I always Immediately change diet to gain best results. Just at the moment I don't really have deep pockets so was looking at this from DRS labs HGH HUTROPIN 22 kDa protein containing 191 amino acid residues. Not sure if it is good or what..
> 
> I will look into peptide but if you don't mind brief overview on difference between them and growth, just guessing here is one actual growth and another stimulate growth in the body...?


Deep pockets? Stay away from HGH then mate! Lol

Pscarb's stickies and that guide to peps I told you about (the link is in his sig I think)

But yes, HGH you buy is just synthetic, peps release your own natural GH, which is better


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Deep pockets? Stay away from HGH then mate! Lol
> 
> Pscarb's stickies and that guide to peps I told you about (the link is in his sig I think)
> 
> But yes, HGH you buy is just synthetic, peps release your own natural GH, which is better


I will read his stickies but quick one peps cheaper then the synthetic growth..?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Slater8486 said:


> I will read his stickies but quick one peps cheaper then the synthetic growth..?


they are to a degree but cheap is cheap for a reason mate....

read the article then ask any question you might have


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

PS which sticky best..?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my Sig at the bottom of this reply you will see a link called "Dummies Guide to Peptides" click this and it will take you to my article on my website buddy


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fukcing hell mate, do you want us to pin them for you too? :lol:

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/

Read that

Then read all the stickies IMO, will give you an understanding of it all


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fukcing hell mate, do you want us to pin them for you too? :lol:
> 
> http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/
> 
> ...


Hahaha sorry I didn't realise it was in the signature my mistake... :whistling:


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

@Pscarb

Good little read that in your signature and has cleared up a lot for me but from the read for me gaining muscle I would need Mod GRF(1-29)/GHRP which is releativily cheap on DRS Labs but you talking cheap isn't always best has thrown me on my thinking a little.

Think a bit more research before any decisions made.

Interesting though the many variations of peptides which is way over my head at the minute so will have to look into them all I think...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Slater8486 said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Good little read that in your signature and has cleared up a lot for me but from the read for me gaining muscle I would need Mod GRF(1-29)/GHRP which is releativily cheap on DRS Labs but you talking cheap isn't always best has thrown me on my thinking a little.
> 
> ...


the little article gives some insight into what peptides to use...

in the stickies in this section there is one about when i did a comparison test to UK source suppliers of peptides take a look at that for a supplier...

like everything if it is cheap then there is a reason for it (no they people who sell it are not just doing you c favor lol) just be mindful that you are putting this into your body......


----------



## Trophy1200 (Jan 3, 2014)

Slater8486 said:


> Thanks for the answer, kinda making me think twice about buying some now as it seems people take it for injury issues with tendons and so on...
> 
> I was hoping from it maybe a tad bit of mass and just to cut in more. not hoping for daft strength like from AAS. last time I took AAS I blagged it off with the misses that I was on a new weight gainer but this time round I doubt I'll get away with it again lol (mate just been caught by his GF).


I have just had surgery for Greater Tuberosity fracture and running Hutropin for recovery purposes only. Used other stuff including EPO as a youngster when semi-pro triathlete. Would not go there without medical advice, even though on a certain website. Just truck along with 3iu ed and some EQ for collagen synthesis, plus 150mg Test. In for a long haul recovery wise. Good job married to a physio.


----------



## shakamala (Mar 3, 2017)

just bought hgh hutropin. many info here to start with thanks a lot


----------

